# Officer Thomas P. Coleman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer Thomas P. Coleman

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*California Highway Patrol
California*
End of Watch: Friday, June 11, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 33
*Tour of Duty:* 7 years
*Badge Number:* 17338
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicle pursuit
*Date of Incident:* Friday, June 11, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Automobile
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Officer Thomas Coleman was killed in a motorcycle accident while pursuing a traffic violator he was attempting to stop in Redlands.

At 6:30 am, Officer Coleman was traveling northbound on Mountain View, just north of Interstate 10, when his motorcycle collided with a semitrailer at the intersection of San Bernardino Avenue and Alabama Street approximately one minute into the pursuit. The vehicle he was pursuing crashed into another vehicle moments later and all four occupants were apprehended.

Officer Coleman succumbed to his injuries and was pronounced dead at the scene.

Officer Coleman had served with the California Highway Patrol for seven years and was assigned to the San Bernardino Area of the Inland Division. He is survived by his wife, 2-year-old son, 11-month-old daughter, sister and mother.
Agency Contact Information
California Highway Patrol
PO Box 942898
Sacramento, CA 94298

Phone: (916) 657-7261

_*Please contact the California Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Coleman


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rip ofc coleman


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

RIP Officer Coleman


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

